# Evans County "Rattlesnake Roundup" 3D Shoot - March 14th



## poolgy (Feb 19, 2009)

Many of you have been to the Rattlesnake Roundup in Claxton before, but this is the first year they have let us hold a 3D shoot at the same time.  If you have not been to the round up before then come and look around before or after you shoot the course.  

The shoot will be 20 targets with casual registration from 8:00am to 3:00pm on Saturday March 14th.  We will have seperate parking for anyone shooting the 3D match so that you don't have to tote your gear across a 40 acre parking lot.  If you come right after the parade during the busiest part of the day you may not get the special parking because of the heavy traffic.


----------



## schleylures (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for letting people know about this event.


----------



## poolgy (Mar 1, 2009)

*Tournament information*

Classes, Rules, and Awards
￼
3-D Round 
20 targets/ ASA scoring
1/2 known distance and 1/2 unknown distance
• Speed limit: 280 fps max.
• No Range Finders on unknown distance
No Broad Heads

Casual Start and Registration from 8:00 AM until 3:00 PM
Open Money class will be $20 registration fee with 50% payback among the top 20%
All other classes will be a $15 registration fee with trophy’s awarded to top 3 places
Kids class 8 years and under shoot free. (Must have an adult with them to shoot!)

Classes:
Open Money (ages 18 and up)Black stake
Men’s Open trophy (ages 16 and up)White stake
Women’s Open trophy (ages 16 and up)White stake
Senior class (ages 50+)Red stake
Mens Hunter (ages 16 and up)Red stake
Women’s Hunter (ages 16 and up)Red stake
Youth Boy’s (12 to 15)Blue stake
Youth Girl’s (12 to 15)Blue stake
Eagle Boy’s (9 to 11)Orange stake
Eagle Girl’s (9 to 11)Orange stake
Kid’s class (8 and under) Walk up close! (free participation!)

Distances:
Black stake - 0 to 50 yards
White stake - 0 to 40 yards
Red stake - 0 to 35 yards
Blue stake - 0 to 30 yards
Orange stake - 0 to 10 yards
Kids - UP CLOSE!


----------



## poolgy (Mar 9, 2009)

*Senior class added!*

Ok, we have added a senior class for those of you that are 50+.  

We have been cleaning lanes for three days.  It will be a great course for anyone that comes.  Remember to bring the kids!  8 and under shoot free and walk up as close as they need to.


----------



## poolgy (Mar 12, 2009)

Two more days!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Mar 12, 2009)

are pets allowed or will they get snake bitten????


----------



## poolgy (Mar 13, 2009)

Preferably not.  Sorry!

I know they do not allow pets into the roundup.  We will not be inside the fenced area but we will still be on the grounds.


----------



## BigKelly (Mar 13, 2009)

It's Going to be Fun!! I thank that this was a great addition to the round up!  Thank you for all of your hard work to make this happen poolgy. Are you going to have other shoots later in the year or is this it for 3-d ?


----------



## poolgy (Mar 13, 2009)

We haven't scheduled anymore as of yet but we probably will since we have worked so hard to cut a new range.  
Hope to see everyone in the morning!


----------

